# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  بنات الا عندها ساعة اجنر اصلية وتريد تبيعها تتواصل معاي

## أم الكادي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مثل ما واضح بالعنوان اريد ساعة اصلية وسعرها حلو الا عندها تتواصل خاص وياي

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## جهينـ111 ـة

عندي ساعة اجنر مع خاتم استعمال مرة

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

الله يوفقج اختي

----------


## meem-555

انا عندي ساعه اجنور اصليه 
http://prnt.sc/1zkpi9v
950 درهم

----------

